# xgSoft.biz? Is this company legit?



## Hayley_85 (Mar 21, 2008)

Not sure if you can help?
This website xgSoft.biz claims to sell microsoft office 2007 for $29 you don't get a licence but you can use the program fully unlimited.
Have you heard if this is a scam or what?:4-dontkno


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

if it sounds too good to be true, it's probably untrue.


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, *sometimes* it's true.. :tongue:

from FAQ:



> Q. Why is this software so cheap?
> 
> These software programs are copies of retail versions, they *do not include a box, paper manual, or license*. But don't worry they work just the same *and include serial numbers* for full unlimited use.


What serials? No box, manuals, nothing? I won't even try if it were me.


----------



## Hayley_85 (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks! 
I won't go there


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

the office programmes are an area of IT that i am inexperienced, but i have heard a version is being sold for more than $600 to regular folks, and students can get it for $50. i don't know what version. this $600 version couldn't be the one you speak of, could it?


----------



## Jolt (Apr 3, 2008)

This version doese seem like a scam. But, as ejames says, there are some great deals out there


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Only just joined so sorry I am a bit behind on the xgsoft discussion - also a bit of an amature at this IT stuff>

Nonetheless, just wondering if at $29 this MS Office download is worth a try. If it were just downloaded and immediately burnt on to a CD is there a serious risk that these guys could mess up your computer.

If messing up the computer isn't too much of a risk, then I am guesing that paying by PayPal would limit the financial risk to $29

Am I on the right track or "off with the fairies" on this??


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, I think the main issue here is the site looks like a scam. Fact is, you may not even have the chance to download it after you say goodbye to your precious $29. And if you managed to download it, the next issue would be is it a legit copy? I'm going to place a bet that the copy they will give you is simply one that's from a torrent network. Why else would there be no boxes etc and just serials for "full and unlimited" use?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Am sure you are right Angelfire777 - have a look at where xgsoft operates from below

Registry Whois 
Domain Search:




Domain Name: xgsoft.com 

Status: ok 

Registrar: XIN NET TECHNOLOGY CORPORATION 
Whois Server: whois.paycenter.com.cn 
Referral URL: http://www.xinnet.com 

Expiration Date: 2010-12-15 
Creation Date: 2004-12-15 
Last Update Date: 2007-06-16 

Name Servers: 
ns.xinnet.cn 
ns.xinnetdns.com 

So I suppose one should be very suspicious of this lot


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Actually, this is the correct whois :wink:

http://whois.domaintools.com/xgsoft.biz


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Angelfire777
Here is the text from another of those outfits (Cheap software Solutions - on a web page called http://borninataxi.net) peddling MS Office Enterprose 2007 for $79.95. Yes - more expensive than the $29 offer - but still miles below RRP. 

Copy of their FAQ page below - does their response to how they can sell this so cheaply make sense??? or are they also a bit sus???


How does OEM SoftSales Ltd. sell software at such an inexpensive price?

OEM SoftSales Ltd. purchases its software from various venues. Such places include: overstock, auctions, closeouts, companies going out of business. We provide great prices because we purchase them low prices! Also we provide downloadable software, so we do not spend money for shipping and our products become even cheaper.

Here is our scheme:
Expensive Retail version - Overstock, auctions purchases - Funky box and manuals
(OEM version) - Shipping expenses = Our cheap prices for the powerful software 

How can you sell this software as OEM? It seems too good to be true - is there a catch?

There is no catch - the software versions that we sell are OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) which means you will receive the installation downloadable CD images only (they do not come in their original retail packing and do not include the manual). We do guarantee that all programs are the 100% full working retail versions - no demos or academic versions! When you order, you will receive all materials required for a complete installation - or your money back! Why pay hundreds of dollars more when you can get exactly the same but downloadable? You don't have to pay that much for the fancy box and manuals.


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

This one is actually more obvious... Go no further than the site's records.

http://whois.domaintools.com/borninataxi.net

Privacyprotect.org = malware :wink:

It's the same thing that hosts rogue antispyware programs like malware alarm and many more.


----------



## Hayley_85 (Mar 21, 2008)

well i downloaded it as i saw someone else had downloaded photoshopCS3 from the same company with no probs, 

And...... i had no probs! it's good. Still working - Full Version, but you can't register it...and this does not effect the way it runs so it all good. i can update both programs and use them as normal.... it's actually been quite a good buy!

and 
buy saving the link to the download page my friends have all downloaded office enterprise 07 and photoshopCS3 Free with no probs also.


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

> And...... i had no probs! it's good. Still working - Full Version, *but you can't register it*...and this does not effect the way it runs so it all good. i can update both programs and use them as normal.... it's actually been quite a good buy!


May I ask why not? I don't see a reason why you "can't" register if the software is legit. 

I hope you don't mind me asking but what was in the "package"?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

> well i downloaded it as i saw someone else had downloaded photoshopCS3 from the same company with no probs,


A genuine customer or one of the company's employees faking a report?



> photoshopCS3 Free


No such thing as free Photoshop. You've downloaded pirate software that could be infected.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Angelfire 777 - As I mentioned, I am a bit of an amature at this IT stuff - so forgive my ignorance - but what is "rougue antispyware" etc - is that stuff that infects your computer or leaves it open to "attack" in the future?????

Moving on to the software debate - and without casting doubts on you and your colleagues concerns regarding the low price of this stuff - there does seem to be something wierd happenning in the MS Office market. MS are now offering full blown legit MS Office 2007 to students at $AUD 75 ($US65+) for a lifetime licence on the same (download) delivery system. I am also told that they are also offering the same product to "charitable institutions" for about $30 - so something strange is happenning to their price points in the software market.

Is this market / price turmoil the precursor for MS releasing a new MS Office 2009+ that also makes you a cup of coffee and lunch whilst you work???


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

> what is "rougue antispyware" etc - is that stuff that infects your computer or leaves it open to "attack" in the future?????


This will explain things better. http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

Sorry but I'm not very up-to-date with what's happening to the office market these days. My main concern was the site could be a scam or they may be charging people some $$$ for software that was downloaded from crack sites or torrent networks. 

Should you encounter great deals like that, by no means, you can go and purchase it as long as it is from authorized resellers and you're sure that their legit.


----------



## Hayley_85 (Mar 21, 2008)

YES! a genuine customer - Far out..........you're all very secptical and maybe you shoudn't be......

And yes........ Photoshop was free....... i did not pay for it, or download any viruses! therefore, therefore i downloaded it FREE 

it contained 
Word
Publisher
Excel 
Powerpoint
outlook
OneNote
InfoPath
Grove &
Access......


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

> Quote:
> And...... i had no probs! it's good. Still working - Full Version, but you can't register it...and this does not effect the way it runs so it all good. i can update both programs and use them as normal.... it's actually been quite a good buy!
> 
> May I ask why not? I don't see a reason why you "can't" register if the software is legit.


why can't you register it? has this question been answered? if it has, forgive me because i didn't notice it.


----------

